

Software For Underserved Markets [2010] - redrory
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/03/26/software-for-underserved-markets/

======
MaxGabriel
If like me you usually don't watch videos when looking at the web, make this
an exception: fast, content dense, funny.

------
rythie
Can't help but think this isn't higher up on HN now because it's a video. In
summary, sell to women, they have money, will spend it and few companies sell
to them. Also the video is hilarious.

------
dsulli
I really enjoyed this video - both information dense, unique, and funny!

